# Container to carry 2 extra CR123's in for travel?



## straightblast (Dec 5, 2006)

I saw a little waterproof match case on countycom that I wondered about, thought I would come here and ask---what do you carry spares in? Thanks


----------



## EsthetiX (Dec 5, 2006)

would they fit in film canasters? I dunno I've never used cr123's (not till my p1 comes in)


----------



## math314 (Dec 5, 2006)

The SureFire SC1, SC2, and SC3 spares carriers are good choices.


----------



## GarageBoy (Dec 5, 2006)

My buddy makes a nylon holder for them, I'll ask him for you


----------



## Flying Turtle (Dec 5, 2006)

Get some empty Kodak Advantix film canisters from almost any film shop. Two CR123's fit nicely.

Geoff


----------



## wmpwi (Dec 5, 2006)

If you don't need more than one, this is quite handy, crush proof and water proof.







It's a pill container that has an o-ring and chrome plated I believe. Cost me $6.00 at Rite Aide.


----------



## jlowe2 (Dec 5, 2006)

wmpwi, my brother had a container just like that until i took it off his hands! it's now being used to carry a spare batteries for my L1.


----------



## straightblast (Dec 6, 2006)

Great ideas, thanks. I need something with as little rattle as possible. Should have said that in my first post.


----------



## deranged_coder (Dec 6, 2006)

Aside from the Surefire spares carriers, I have tried using a media wallet to hold 6 x CR123:


----------



## InfidelCastro (Dec 6, 2006)

deranged_coder said:


> Aside from the Surefire spares carriers, I have tried using a media wallet to hold 6 x CR123:




Which model media wallet is that?


----------



## deranged_coder (Dec 6, 2006)

It's a Case Logic media wallet I bought at Frys Electronics a few years ago. Not sure what the model number is.


----------



## AndyTiedye (Dec 6, 2006)

wmpwi said:


> If you don't need more than one, this is quite handy, crush proof and water proof.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How do you prevent it from shorting out the battery?


----------



## Niteowl (Dec 6, 2006)

straightblast said:


> I saw a little waterproof match case on countycom that I wondered about, thought I would come here and ask---what do you carry spares in? Thanks



I have an orange version of the same match case. A foam pad at each end and it's rattle free. I like the orange as it's easy to find in a pack.


----------



## EsthetiX (Dec 6, 2006)

AndyTiedye said:


> How do you prevent it from shorting out the battery?



The battery isnt long enough (nor does it magically stretch while inside) to touch both sides at the same time.. DUrrrr


----------



## beezaur (Dec 6, 2006)

I use a SureFire E2L to carry two spares in. It is the best protection for the batteries I have found, and doubles as a flashlight too.

Scott


----------



## EsthetiX (Dec 6, 2006)

IM missing the point of having all these special battery cases. Doesn't seem reasonable to me. Just keep extras in the car and extras at home.


----------



## InfidelCastro (Dec 6, 2006)

EsthetiX said:


> IM missing the point of having all these special battery cases. Doesn't seem reasonable to me. Just keep extras in the car and extras at home.




It's nice to have extra batteries on you. Especially if you work in the dark or maybe be in dark for awhile.

The stainless steel pill case works, because it's longer than the battery, but it just seems like a bad idea for some reason. Especially when it contains something that can short out at 10A+ and explode. Murphy's law and all that.


----------



## Rowrbazzle (Dec 6, 2006)

EsthetiX said:


> IM missing the point of having all these special battery cases. Doesn't seem reasonable to me. Just keep extras in the car and extras at home.


I don't know about anybody else, but I'm not concerned about at home or in the car. There are good long-run-time lights in both. (2D lights with SMJ PR2s.) Its the daily commute and hours at the office that I concerned about. Many years ago I got stuck in a BART train, in the tunnel, under the bay, with emergency lighting that wasn't worth @#$*, a couple of passengers starting to freak, I'm apparently the only person in that car with a light of any kind, and all I've got is an old incan minimag with weak batteries. Ever since then I tend to have at least one - and often two good lights with me anywhere I go. And for me that means carrying a couple of spare batteries to and from work.

I'm not very high tech about it though. My sophisticated waterproof battery-holder system consists of sticking 'em in a sandwich-size ziploc bags, and throwing the bags in one of the zipper pockets inside my Lands' End nylon briefcase. My EDC lights run AAAs or CR123s, so the spares don't take up any room to speak of. All I've got to do is unzip that side pocket, pull out a ziploc - which is easy to find by touch - and I'm good to go.


----------



## Rowrbazzle (Dec 6, 2006)

beezaur said:


> I use a SureFire E2L to carry two spares in. It is the best protection for the batteries I have found, and doubles as a flashlight too.
> Scott




Aw, man, I wish I'd said that! Ya got me laughing so hard I think I pulled somethin'


----------



## guntotin_fool (Dec 6, 2006)

I don't know the name, but i use a plastic cigar case that comes when you but the cigar. screw top, will hold them just about perfect. I use a piece of plastic washer to keep them apart in the cigar tube. 

If you need more, a little .22 cal. box from CCI when you pull out the little bullet rack out and peel off the label works great. Holds 4 inside just fine.


----------



## KDOG3 (Dec 6, 2006)

Lighthound has these Orb CR123 plastic battery carrier things. I have two of them. The will hold 2 batts but just make sure you put some tape around the "threads" to make it tighter.


----------



## straightblast (Dec 6, 2006)

EsthetiX said:


> IM missing the point of having all these special battery cases. Doesn't seem reasonable to me. Just keep extras in the car and extras at home.



I agree...that covers 99% of where I need them. The other 1% becomes 100% when it is dark---and you need batteries. I would hope this little spare carrier I am looking for will be opened only a few times in the next 5 years...but a week ago I would have paid someone $20 a battery for 2 CR123's. I am going to fix that problem


----------



## Coop (Dec 6, 2006)

straightblast said:


> but a week ago I would have paid someone $20 a battery for 2 CR123's. I am going to fix that problem



AW has a nice carrier for 4 CR123s, personally I wouldn't mind 2 sets of spares, but it might get a little bulky for pocketcarry...


----------



## NutSAK (Dec 6, 2006)

Walmart sells a waterproof orange plastic match case for about $.88 that holds two CR123's nicely. It's the same one that Niteowl linked to.


----------



## wmpwi (Dec 6, 2006)

I have a bunch of small green felt self adhesive circles I got at the dollar store and popped one in each end, though it's not necessary since the battery didn't contact both ends at the same time. While I've never heard it rattle, I would think the felt keeps it quiet. I probably should have mentioned it in my earlier post.



AndyTiedye said:


> How do you prevent it from shorting out the battery?


----------



## BobVA (Dec 7, 2006)

beezaur said:


> I use a SureFire E2L to carry two spares in. It is the best protection for the batteries I have found, and doubles as a flashlight too.
> 
> Scott



Reminds me of an old pilot's joke...
Flashlight: Sturdy metal tube for storing dead batteries.

I second the APS film cannister. Fits two 123's perfectly.


----------



## OldBaldGuy (Dec 9, 2006)

Blade Tech has several battery carriers, one "plastic" that will also carry a spare bulb, and two fabric. I don't have either of these particular products, but I have two of their kydex holsters, and they do outstanding work...

http://www.blade-tech.com/Tactical-Lights-Accessories-c-249-p-2.html


----------



## AndyTiedye (Dec 9, 2006)

MayCooper said:


> AW has a nice carrier for 4 CR123s, personally I wouldn't mind 2 sets of spares, but it might get a little bulky for pocketcarry...



It could go on a belt, or even through an empty belt loop if you don't wear a belt (like me most of the time).

That carrier is good for CR2's also.


----------



## nelstomlinson (Dec 9, 2006)

I seem to recall that someone said, in another thread, that the Countycomm green match case is slightly too short to hold two cr123s. The Coglan's orange case works great. 

Here is another possibility: an Altoids gum tin holds four Batterystation cr123s with minimal rattle.


----------



## matrixshaman (Dec 9, 2006)

Isn't that case from Rite-Aid too small for CR123's ? I could only get a CR2 in it. Currently I use a gold anodized Titanium tube that is just the right diameter for a CR123 to fit and currently two tight fitting vinyl/rubber end caps. Super strong but very lightweight and barely bigger than the batteries. An easy carry in the pant, shirt or coat pocket.


----------



## straightblast (Dec 9, 2006)

matrixshaman said:


> Isn't that case from Rite-Aid too small for CR123's ? I could only get a CR2 in it. Currently I use a gold anodized Titanium tube that is just the right diameter for a CR123 to fit and currently two tight fitting vinyl/rubber end caps. Super strong but very lightweight and barely bigger than the batteries. An easy carry in the pant, shirt or coat pocket.



Did you make that, or buy it?


----------



## wmpwi (Dec 9, 2006)

Nope, they fit just a pictured. Fine, but only one. They may make a smaller size, but this was the ony size I saw.





matrixshaman said:


> Isn't that case from Rite-Aid too small for CR123's ? I could only get a CR2 in it. Currently I use a gold anodized Titanium tube that is just the right diameter for a CR123 to fit and currently two tight fitting vinyl/rubber end caps. Super strong but very lightweight and barely bigger than the batteries. An easy carry in the pant, shirt or coat pocket.


----------



## Blades (Dec 10, 2006)

I carry extra's in a plastic bag, and a stainless pill case(it only holds one). It has a little felt/rubber pad on both ends to keep the battery from touching, and I wrapped some money around the battery to keep the rattle away. Plus I have emergency money with my emergency battery. 



Blades


----------



## greenLED (Dec 10, 2006)

For just 2x123's I use either a Kodak Advantix film canister, or one of those waterproof plastic containers intended for matches.


----------



## matrixshaman (Dec 10, 2006)

straightblast said:


> Did you make that, or buy it?


Made it myself. I've been looking into finding the end caps so I could make more but so far I haven't been able to find any (at least at quatities I could afford).


----------



## NotRegulated (Dec 11, 2006)

I just got one of these from Lighthound.

http://www.lighthound.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=2239


----------



## jtice (Dec 11, 2006)

NotRegulated,

Do you have any protected Li-Ion cells to test in that?
I need to know what 2x123 sized Li-Ion cells fit in there.
Especially an 18650
Thanks

~John


----------

